# Programm funktioniert in Eclipse aber nicht in BlueJ



## Laren (1. Mai 2011)

Hi,

Ich studiere Informatik und bekomme zur Zeit jede Woche ne Programmieraufgabe. 
Diese löse ich eigentlich immer in Eclipse, weil dieses Programm mein Favorit ist. Jetzt hatten wir am Anfang meines Kurses mit BlueJ gearbeitet, was ja noch beim HelloWorld Projekt ganz nützlich ist, aber die letzte Aufgabe war, dass wir eigene Klasse Stack und LinkedList schreiben sollten und das wäre mit BlueJ einfach viel zu viel Aufwand.
Ich habe diese also mit Eclipse gemacht und nach ein paar Stunden  lief das Programm dann auch wie es sollte. 
Also wollte ich das ganze noch in BlueJ testen (da manche Profs. das bei der Abnahme auch so machen, ka warum) und peng, er bekahm Fehlermeldunge alá "int erwartet, String gefunden" 
Wobei es aber unter Eclipse lief und das war nicht das erste Mal, schon bei früheren Projekten war das so.Wurden die Programme bei der Abnahme über Linux in der Konsole gestartet, gingen sie und unter Bluej dann nicht mehr.

Aber warum ist das so? BlueJ hat doch auch den gleichen Javacompiler wie Eclipse, oder?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Final_Striker (1. Mai 2011)

Java-Programme haben schließlich auch ihren Stolz. ;-)


----------



## Wildcard (2. Mai 2011)

```
Aber warum ist das so? BlueJ hat doch auch den gleichen Javacompiler wie Eclipse, oder?
```
Nein, Eclipse verwendetet einen eigenen inkrementellen Compiler, aber BlueJ wird vermutlich den Standard Java Compiler verwenden. Der Compiler sollte allerdings nicht das Problem sein.
Allerdings kenne ich mich nicht mit BlueJ aus, daher kann ich beim eigentlichen Problem nicht viel helfen (ausser das Topic ins richtige Forum zu verschieben).


----------



## schlingel (3. Mai 2011)

Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass Eclipse auch seinen eigenen Class- bzw. Build-Path für seine Projekte hat. Die stehen dir außerhalb nicht zur Verfügung. 

Das solltest du mal überprüfen. (Ich kenne BlueJ allerdings nicht.)


----------

